
Structura Bio Is Hiring Software Engineers in Toronto - spunjani
Structura Bio is hiring Software Engineers in Toronto! Join our friendly team developing scientific software: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;structura.bio&#x2F;careers&#x2F;software-engineer&#x2F;
======
GraemeL
Please see the FAQ entry about posting job ads:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

A new who's hiring has in fact just been posted and will probably be on the
front page shortly. You might want to post to it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419536)

